# Bacon in Ireland and England



## disco (May 3, 2014)

I have just got back from a week in Ireland and England. One of the best things there was the bacon. What they call bacon is what I call back bacon and Americans call Canadian bacon. However, it is from a full slice of the loin and most of the ones I tried are cured and not smoked. In Ireland, it seemed to be less salty than in England. Both were terrific.













DSCF5236.JPG



__ disco
__ May 3, 2014






The other kind of bacon they served was "streaky bacon" which is similar to our sliced bacon. However, their pork is leaner and the streaky bacon has less fat and more meat than ours. It seemed to smoked more often. It was also terrific. 













DSCF5047.JPG



__ disco
__ May 3, 2014






It is so good to try other countries foods and I will be trying to copy these.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (May 3, 2014)

Glad you back Disco.

Have a good time?


----------



## disco (May 3, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Glad you back Disco.
> 
> Have a good time?


Thanks, Adam. It was terrific. Great country, great people and great food. I was particularly surprised by Ireland. The bacon, sausage and cheese were particularly good.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (May 3, 2014)

Now get cooking.


----------

